
Chart.js 2.9 - benmccann
https://github.com/chartjs/Chart.js/releases/tag/v2.9.0
======
pastelsky
Congratulations on the release. It still surprises me that 60% of chart.js's
weight comes from moment.

[https://bundlephobia.com/result?p=chart.js@2.8.0](https://bundlephobia.com/result?p=chart.js@2.8.0)

~~~
benmccann
You can use chart.js without moment. You do not need any date library if
you're not using the time scale. If you are using the time scale you can also
choose date-fns or luxon as lighter weight alternatives.

